# All Cosmetics Wholesale?



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 28, 2011)

Do any of you order off that site?

I sometimes do. I was able to get two Urban Decay 24/7 liners for the price of 1[i got Zero and a gold color] and a few other things.

I'm debating placing an order. It's 20% off and there's a few MAC quads that I could get for a pretty good price.

I really like this one: 

and 

as well as 



The first is $20 last two are $28 with the discount.

I love the colors of the second, just not the price haha and the colors of the first are pretty and more wearable I guess.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 28, 2011)

you know what's odd? i came across this website earlier and was wondering if it's legit. you said you bought from them, are you 100% sure it's the real thing you for?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you know what's odd? i came across this website earlier and was wondering if it's legit. you said you bought from them, are you 100% sure it's the real thing you for?



I've never bought eyeshadows but I bought eyeliners like I said and a Stila tinted moisturizer as well as a cream shadow from Benefit. They all were legit.

But a few gurus I watch actually have bought from there and love it. Meganheartsmakeup had done a few videos on them and said she buys alot of Mac pigment samples from them and sarabelle93x has done reviews on them/bought products.

So I'm pretty sure it's legit.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 28, 2011)

Heres one of the videos I referenced:


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah, i actually watched one of megans old videos a little while ago today about this site. ahhh. i want everything!!!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 29, 2011)

I know haha. I always browse on the site. Alot of the mac is old collections with high prices. It's kind of like an online CCO haha.

I only ever buy if it's a great deal though. The UD was a great deal but I don't find myself using a metallic gold eyeliner too much. I use the black almost everyday.

I love the Benefit creaseless cream shadow I have. The colors so pretty, but I accidently left it uncapped overnight and it's slightly dry now.


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 29, 2011)

I checked the site out, and at the bottom right corner of their webpage they have a little BBB (Better Business Bureau) logo that says "BBB rating A+" underneath it.  However, if you click on it you aren't taken to their BBB page- instead the cosmetics webpage simply reloads.  So I went to the BBB and looked them up... turns out their actual grade there is an F.  See link below.  I think the fact that they made a fake BBB link with a fake grade of A+ is even sketchier than the fact that their grade happens to be an F in the BBB.  

http://www.bbb.org/western-washington/business-reviews/cosmetics-wholesale-and-manufacturers/all-cosmetic-wholesale-in-auburn-wa-22645370


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 29, 2011)

It is sketchy but I know their products are real. It's just a matter of wether you wanna deal with them if items come broken or something happens during shipping ect.

Their rating doesn't seem too bad though. Like their reasoning for giving them an F is because the BBB doesn't know how long they've been around and they won't respond or something. But it's only been 2 complaints in the past 3 years.

I want to contact them and ask them about it just to see if they even respond/what they'd say.


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I think I probably wouldn't bother filing a complaint with the BBB against them if I saw that they don't respond to their complaints, so it's possible that's the reason they have two complaints that weren't responded to and nothing more.  It also seems like they're not a very big company (so probably not a very large number of customers) and a lot of people don't know about the BBB, so that could be another reason.  

Just seems super sketchy that they posted a fake BBB icon on their site when they actually refuse to respond to complaints through the BBB.  And where are their cosmetics coming from, and why are they offering products at prices we can't find on any other more legitimate websites?  It makes me wonder if either they're very convincing fakes OR if these are products that were not supposed to be sold because they were either contaminated or expired.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I think I probably wouldn't bother filing a complaint with the BBB against them if I saw that they don't respond to their complaints, so it's possible that's the reason they have two complaints that weren't responded to and nothing more.  It also seems like they're not a very big company (so probably not a very large number of customers) and a lot of people don't know about the BBB, so that could be another reason.
> 
> Just seems super sketchy that they posted a fake BBB icon on their site when they actually refuse to respond to complaints through the BBB.  And where are their cosmetics coming from, and why are they offering products at prices we can't find on any other more legitimate websites?  It makes me wonder if either they're very convincing fakes OR if these are products that were not supposed to be sold because they were either contaminated or expired.


 or maybe they "fell of the truck". some of the items also say something along the lines of "you might get a product intended to be a tester, but it's BN".

back in high school i had a friend whose mom worked at a store kind of like sephora, but a little more "exclusive" (it was privately owned and there was only that one store).. but anyway, i always had giant bottles of expensive perfume (i remember i had the large bottle of rock n rose that retailed for about $100-$120 aaahh) because her mom would buy them at $20 a pop. they were "overstock testers" or something. always BN. maybe that's where they are from?

the again, those super old mac LE items... uhm... don't they expire..?


----------



## smithsalon (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,I am really interested in fashions and beauty,thanks for the post,I just watch the vidoe,it is awesome and completely fashion oriented.

Salon Branding


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you order off that site?
> 
> ...


 Those look fake to me. The case doesn't look like Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C quad cases.





From Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C





From Glitter, Gloss, Garbage





From Temptalia


----------



## william55623 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very cool~


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

didn't even notice that! thanks for posting this!

i will never understand what the point of fake make up is




it's dangerous and stupid. and expensive, apparently.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those look fake to me. The case doesn't look like Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C quad cases.
> ...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't notice that.

I thought MAC changed their quads though sometime around 2009.

On Sayanythingbr00ks blogspot I found a post from awhile back and it had pictures of a MAC quad she owned and the packing seemed identical.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

It could be older compacts but the image looks off to me. I'm just skeptical simply because there are too many counterfit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C products out there.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

They are located in my city, but they won't allow me to pick up for free shipping. So I never order from them lol. Last I checked they wanted around $11 to ship to me, and they are maybe a ten minute drive from me. No way.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Just checked their site, and looks like they moved to Auburn. That is more like 45 minutes from me. Also, the BBB says they are not even BBB Accredited.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder if they have a city business license in Auburn or a master business license with the state (to resell and collect tax). Still they're committing fraud for even having the BBB logo up stating they're accredited when they're not. I know for a FACT that they can go to jail if they don't have a city business license.


----------



## jazzmullen (Dec 2, 2011)

all this sounds sketchy but the eyeshadows look fabulous!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 5, 2011)

I got a few mac items from them because it was so highly recommended years ago and they were authentic. I took them to mac myself to make. However, I don't know if I just got lucky or not but I have not bought anything else there. They're prices are not really discounted enough so I always got my brushes at CCO or MAC counters.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never ordered from ACW before but I've heard that their shipping costs a bomb and I recently read someone's blog entry (I forgot whose) about their very bad customer service. 

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't care for their shipping prices either. I was lucky not to have any problems to have to deal with their customer service but what I did like is that shipped super quick.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked the site out, and at the bottom right corner of their webpage they have a little BBB (Better Business Bureau) logo that says "BBB rating A+" underneath it.  However, if you click on it you aren't taken to their BBB page- instead the cosmetics webpage simply reloads.  So I went to the BBB and looked them up... turns out their actual grade there is an F.  See link below.  I think the fact that they made a fake BBB link with a fake grade of A+ is even sketchier than the fact that their grade happens to be an F in the BBB.
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/western-washington/business-reviews/cosmetics-wholesale-and-manufacturers/all-cosmetic-wholesale-in-auburn-wa-22645370


So since I'm such a busy body, lol, I filed a complaint with the BBB on their advertising practices since they had the BBB rating A+ logo when in reality they have a F rating. BBB made them take it down. Here is their reply to the BBB complaint.

SMB Sales is a Incorporated Company doing business as Suite 7 Beauty/All Cosmetics Wholesale. We have all current licenses to do business.
Suite 7 Beauty and All Cosmetics Wholesale sells ONLY 100% AUTHENTIC COSMETICS IN ALL BRANDS ON OUR SITE!

BBB accredited logo was on our site due to a error from the website builder that designed our new website.

BBB accredited logo was removed on Dec. 7th, 2011.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 16, 2011)

That's awesome that you did that!  And wow at their response.  The part with the caps lock on is funny.  Even funnier is the fact that they think it's believable that due to an "error", an icon saying that they have a BBB rating of A+ appeared on their website.  Yea, and I always "accidentally" put fake BBB ratings of A+ on my websites too.  What a shady place!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So since I'm such a busy body, lol, I filed a complaint with the BBB on their advertising practices since they had the BBB rating A+ logo when in reality they have a F rating. BBB made them take it down. Here is their reply to the BBB complaint.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Dec 30, 2011)

The quads aren't fake there just old. Years ago MAC eyeshadow quads were made like that because I bought one from the MAC store, unfortunately Ive moved several times and to different States so I can't find it but once upon a time MAC's quads did in fact look like that. As for the BBB I wouldn't put to much stock in it; 20/20 or 60 minutes (sorry not sure) did an expose on the business &amp; found out that companies were paying them. A business refused &amp; thus their rating reflected it. This was within the last few yrs so I hope they've changed that practice.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I think the biggest concern isn't that their grade in the BBB is an F, the biggest concern is the fact that All Cosmetics Wholesale outright lied on their website by claiming that they had a grade of A+ with the BBB.  What kind of business lies like that?  
 



> Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The quads aren't fake there just old. Years ago MAC eyeshadow quads were made like that because I bought one from the MAC store, unfortunately Ive moved several times and to different States so I can't find it but once upon a time MAC's quads did in fact look like that. As for the BBB I wouldn't put to much stock in it; 20/20 or 60 minutes (sorry not sure) did an expose on the business &amp; found out that companies were paying them. A business refused &amp; thus their rating reflected it. This was within the last few yrs so I hope they've changed that practice.


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 30, 2011)

I went to China a few years ago and some of the fake makeup they had there was dead-on. Same logo, similar packaging, same pans, if it wasn't being sold by a woman behind a folding table at a street market I would have sworn it was the real thing too.

I won't buy any makeup from wholesale internet, ebay, or any other reliable site for that reason.


----------



## AirahM (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, my friend (living in the philippines .. im here in NYC) recommend this website so i went ahead and check it out.. at first im like what? really? nice! but i have this habit where i check the website's reputation before i place my order.. i came across to a lot of blog post, reviews and this thread.. i red a lot of nice things about this company but mostly are bad.. i.e poor costumer service, fake BBB ratings, so so product quality and possibly fake.. so i went ahead and did my own research..

I went back to the website and took my time to take a closer good look.. on the website they shows you the "address" of their company and its 2732 Adacemy Drive SE Unit B3 Auburn WA, 98092 so i went to google map ( which im thankful bdw) and found out this..

  
its out of nowhere.. the bubble (A sign) was placed in the street.. so im like hmmm maybe the buildings in front of it is one of them.. so i tried to use the street view theres no option ( maybe you should look for yourself) .. so i clicked the link of the store of the same building  ( Gem Shavings LLC ) and heres the link: http://www.guardianhorsebedding.com/?gclid=CNWU_IqQ_q0CFQRN4Aodw1OOrg only store existing in google map.. then i went back to the website again ACW they claim that the company was founded 2002 which means 10 yrs ago.. then why their company doesnt exist in google map? "real company/store" even only 3 yrs in the business you can find in the google map unless they moved or something.. ok, let's say they move then why they still put the same address if they do.. just the fact that they dont exist in google map really made me think the company is really sketchy.. and bcoz of that i wont risk my money to this company.. simple as that.. so i recommend you guys to do your own research fist before your purchase something on any online websites...  and BDW, checking BBC is really helpful too..

hope this helps some of you..

PS.

my friend (from the philippines) did made a second purchase in this company tho she got her stuff but most of them are ruined.. tho her first purchase was successful but she said the products are "so so"  she tried to contact the company and she got no answers from them.. so take your own risk..

.


----------

